# Porcelin Sign + Maine Plate



## shedhunterinme24 (Jun 4, 2012)

Decided to go back to a dump I found this winter while looking for shed deer antlers. I thought the day was going to be a milk bottle or two, however I came out with much more then I bargined for. I found a Maine license plate from 1914, and a Surety on Bonds sign from New York. Can anyone tell me what I may be looking at for value here? Oh and By the way, yes I DID look hard for the match to the plate.. I looked around eBay and the lower the plate numbers the more they are worth, found a set of maine plates from the same year 3180 I think it was for $425, I figure it I found the match my plates could be worth double??? I may have to go back and look again! I also came up with a telegraph insulator and a Burnett's Standard Flavoring Extract bottle. So would you guys consider this an excellent day or no? I think I've done quite well for a Monday!


----------



## epackage (Jun 4, 2012)

Love the sign and plate, great finds


----------



## BillinMo (Jun 4, 2012)

You've definitely done well!!  Might want to try to find a license plate collector for value on that. 

 Looks like your insulator is a New England Tel & Tel pony.  These were typically used on telephone lines all through the New England area and most varieties are a couple dollars at best -- although there are a few (like a base embossed version, or others with minor detail differences that are tough to describe) that sell for significantly more.


----------



## BillinMo (Jun 4, 2012)

Dug through several sign books and don't see American Surety, but of course no book is going to have everything.  Typical prices for a one-sided, two-color flat sign are around 300-400 for good condition.


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to another Mainer.  Nice finds .  I've never dug  a plate that nice before.  was it buried in a dump?  I'm from mid coast area.  Where are you from?


----------



## botlguy (Jun 4, 2012)

You did better than good. That would have been a GOOD day for a Tuesday or a Wednesday or,,,,, you know what I mean. Congratulations.


----------



## RCO (Jun 6, 2012)

nice signs can be worth some $ , i'm sure that one is going to be worth something . i'd suspect the maine plate is at least $50 - $100 as its in good condition . the sign who knows , all depends on how badly someone wants it


----------



## shedhunterinme24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah I pretty much need to know about these items, someone at work has offered $150 for the bonds sign, I think I can get more, if you are interested please PM me! And As for the plate I was hoping for $250 or 200 from them. Please submit a reply this will help me determine selling asap!


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  shedhunterinme24
> 
> And As for the plate I was hoping for $250 or 200 from them.


 If you look at Ebays completed auctions your single plate in this condition sells for $35-90, you'll never get $200+ IMO....Good Luck though....Jim

 Those sold.... 
 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=1914%20maine%20plate%20-plates&LH_Complete=1&_sop=3


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  shedhunterinme24
> 
> Yeah I pretty much need to know about these items, someone at work has offered $150 for the bonds sign, I think I can get more


 
 Your sign in extremely good condition just sold on Ebay for $110, you should take the $150....IMHO

 Recently ended examples...

 http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=american+surety+sign&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## flasherr (Jun 8, 2012)

Plus it is free money you just found it on ground take the $150 and run its all profit. if there is still a little money left let the other guy make a little to when its all said and done you got all profit and i believe it is a fair offer.


----------

